# Frusttoleranz Null



## Teysha (28. Mai 2012)

.. wenn ich Diablo spiele....

Ich spiel momentan in Akt2 auf Hölle. HAbe 553 Vita und 5350 DPS. Der Schaden ist ordentlich, aber!!! Bei Bossen sterbe ich ganz selten, dafür sterbe ich immer 3-10 mal bei Champs oder Elite, weil deren Fähigkeiten teilweise mich richtig.. rippen. Egal ob diese damlichen VEreisungskugeln kommen + dass der TYp mich zu ihm hin zieht ( könnt Euch denken, was dann passiert mit den Kugeln ). Egal ob Energiegfängnis und Blocker und dazu noch verdammt schnell unterwegs. Oder lustige Mörsereinschläge etc. Es bringt mich um den Verstand. Selbst Teleport etc bringt nur selten was, weil er CD hat.

Mir machte das Spiel davor Spass, aber jetzt ist es einfach mehr als nur eine Herausforderung. In einer engen Höhle plus einem Champ/Elite mit 3 oder mehr Fähigkeiten.. und ich laufe.. und laufe.. setze Blizzard, aber dank Magieschild dauert das dann doch etwas, laufe weiter und dann sterb ich oder habe Glück und der Typ ist tot.

Skills benutze ich:

Schockimpuls-Durchschlagende Kugel               	Blizzard-Eingeschneit

Diamanthaut-Kristallhülle                                      Arkane Kugel-Himmelskugel

Magische Waffe-Mächtige Waffe                       	Energierüstung-Energie anzapfen
(ersetzbar mit Druckwelle )


Bin Lv 54 und hab soweit passable Werte, mit aktivierter Waffe hab ich knapp 7000 dps. Aber diese verdammten Champs/Elite rauben mir den letzten Nerv -.- Außerdem fiel mir auf, dass Bosse bei mir seit dem zweiten Akt auf Alptraum keine legendäre Ausrüstung mehr droppen, nur selten ( also blau ). Komm mir etwas verarscht vor, da selbst Diablo nur blau dropte...


----------



## Jesbi (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

von den Werten her liege ich ähnlich.

Ich nutze zur Zeit, auf Hölle Diamanthaut und Frostnova als Verteidigung, eine der beiden Fähigkeiten ist eigentlich immer bereit.
Zum Angriff Desintegration mit Entropie, Magisches Geschoss mit Einstimmung (füllt die Arkankraft auf) und Archon.

Bei den Elite oder Champs, Frostnova, Diamanthaut zünden und dann Archon, reicht im Normalfall für die meisten.

Was den Loot angeht habe ich noch nie von einem Boss einen legendären Gegenstand bekommen. Beim ersten Mal meistens gelbe Sachen, danach nur noch blau.
Kull hab ich auf Alptraum unzählige Male gemacht da Er nur 1-2Minuten dauert und dafür 36.400EP und mind. 2k Gold einbringt, aber der Loot war fast immer von blauer Qualität.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Das liegt nicht unbedingt an dir oder deiner Klasse das is bei so ziemlich jedem so.

Du wirst zum Beispiel mit ganz anderen Fähigkeiten Probleme haben als zB ich mit meinem Barbaren. Ab Hölle sind für mich als Nahkämpfer manche Gruppen nicht zu schaffen ohne mehrfach an ihnen zu krepieren. Genauso gibt es wohl Kombinationen die dich ziemlich alt aussehen lassen.

Ich denke das für mich als Barbar ab Inferno erstmal Schluss is mit dem Solo-Spiel. Das würde zwar irgendwie gehen, aber wäre wahrscheinlich auch eher frustrierend als wirklich spaßig.

Generell sollte man eher auf viel Schaden verzichten und mehr sich mehr Leben zulegen und viel Fähigkeiten und Items mit Lifeleech nutzen. Das ist zumindestens meine Erfahrung. Seitdem ich da ein wenig was geändert habe is das ganze schon wesentlich entspannter, wenn auch nicht einfach...


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Mai 2012)

An den Stellen will Blizz auch nachbessern.
Als erstes wird wohl Inferno geändert werden (stand in den News).

Meine erste fast nicht zu schaffen Gruppe ist mir grad auf Akt ein Nightmare begegnet.
Von der Ausrüstung her stehe ich ganz gut da, ich bin vorher locker durchgekommen und jetzt hab ich fast 5 Minuten für eine Mobgruppe gebraucht.
Fette vampirische schnelle Bestien (die mit den Stoßzähnen), die ich einfach vom Schaden her nich platt bekommen habe, das sie sich an meinen Minions sofort wieder vollgesaugt haben.
Kiten ging auch nicht, da ich zwar nich getötet wurde, aber sie sich an mir sofort wieder vollgeleacht haben.
Von daher hab ich sie eingeklemmt und dann getötet, weil sie festhingen...

Das Problem wurde aber schon mehrfach besprochen und unschaffbare Gruppen sollen wohl naja entfernt werden.


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Als Melee recht nervig: Vereist, Verseucht, Vortex

Der Mob zieht dich zu sich, du wirst festgefroren während du in ner Giftfläche stehst... Noch bevor du überhaupt reagieren kannst bist du tot. Um so höher der Schwierigkeitsgrad, ums mehr nervige Kombinationen sind natürlich möglich. Auf Hölle, bzw. Inferno 3/4 verschiedene Fähigkeiten, da is sowas zwangsläufig vorprogrammiert. Man müsste Regeln das bestimmte Fähigkeiten nicht miteinander kombiniert werden dürfen. Allerdings sind diese Kombinationen für jede Klasse stark unterschiedlich. Zumindestens für Nah- und Fernkämpfer halt... 

Bleibt abzuwarten wie Blizz das genau regelt...

Ich mag es zwar wenn es anspruchsvoll ist, aber man sollte schon die Möglichkeit haben eine Gruppe zu besiegen ohne 5x zu sterben...


----------



## Lakor (28. Mai 2012)

Ich kann leider nur übers gleiche klagen.

Habe heute Mittag mit meinem DH Hölle angefangen und bin kurz vorm Ende des ersten Akts. Wo die Bosse noch nahezu kinderlicht von der Hand gehen bekomm ich sonst echt nen schreikrampf. 

Wenn das so weiter geht und ich nochmal ne Gruppe bekomme welche "Teleporiert, blockt und durch die Gegend mörsert" dann hör ich auf  

Ich glaube ich farme erstmal noch ne Runde Alptraum und guck ob sich in der Zwischenzeit was tut!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Mai 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#aRlXQO!aYd!abbaYY

blizzard+gifthydra, weglaufen, looten


----------



## baeder (29. Mai 2012)

probiers mal mit dem Skill *"Energy Armor"* und dazu die Rune *"Force Armor"*.



> While Energy Armor is active, incoming attacks that would deal more than 35% of your maximum Life are reduced to deal 35% of your maximum Life instead.



lg


----------



## BasiGorgo (29. Mai 2012)

als barbar hilft es die lustige gestalt bereit zu haben für champion packs am besten mit der rune für schaden
so ist man für 10-15 sekunden immun gegen sämtlichen cc
ist bei 80% der gruppen der türöffner
bin jez in akt 3 hölle und bin glaub bei keiner gruppe mehr als 2 mal gestorben
allerdings gibt es halt orte wo zu oft champions und elites rumeiern
bei zotun kulls kopf zB hatte ich ne blaue gruppe mit fear und vereisen + verseucht und hab dementsprechend cds gezündet um sie umzubratzen
eine treppe weiter champion + adds mit aufseher molten und arkanverzauberung...rein und tot...sowas is dann halt pech
allerdings ist es halt wirklich manchmal entnervend wenn man wirklich ohne cds oder sonstiges gar keine chance hat
hab allerdings seit hölle anfang wo ich merkte dass schon die weißen mobs teilweise bösen schaden machte meine skills umgebastelt
durch normal und alptraum bin ich quasi ohne nennenswerte zwischenfälle durchgekommen
in normal glaub nur 1 tod bei nem aufseher champ wobei ich noch 3 bäume im hochland mit ekeligen grünen pfützen dabei hatte^^
kann nur empfehlen 
ich spiele momentan mit spalten(weiter schwung), hammer(donnergrollen) <- für guten aoe schaden an großen packs bei bossen immer raserei mit der lauftempo rune
auf 1 hab ich dann den def cd für weniger schaden + lifeleech bei aktivierung
2 is dann revanche mit der glyphe für erhöhte chance auf aktivierung
3 ist der rüstungsruf mit rune für maxhp/hp reg
4 hab ich dann den bersi mit rune für mehr schaden(wobei dieser wirklich nur für bosse etc aufgespart wird)
passiv hab ich waffenmister, heilkugeln droppen häufiger und stellen mehr life her, und vitalität gewährt rüstung
(habs durchgerechnet macht bei mir momentan mehr sinn ale die 25% rüstung oder die 20% weniger magischen schaden)


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2012)

So habe ich bis Akt 4 Hölle Solo gespielt: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#UcSXOj!YdX!YYZbYY

Ab Akt 3 wurde es dann etwas härter.. ich hasse diese Pestilenzviecher.
Wobei die Kristallhaut Glyphe echt geschmachssache ist - Arcane Power pumpen oder längeres/stärkeres Schild kann deutlich besser sein je nach Spielstil. Aja und den Primary kann man natürlich auch beliebig wechseln, ich persönlich fand den Chainlightning wohl einfach schön.

Mit dem Build brauchst du in Hölle eigentlich garkeine Vita/Resis.


----------



## Teysha (29. Mai 2012)

Hm ok, interessante Skillungen. Die Idee mit Illusionist ist wirklich nicht übel. Ich werde es mal antesten. Bin irgendwie kein Freund von dem Kettenblitz, obwohl ich den Zauber an sich immer toll fand, aber halte ihn für wenig effektiv. 

Wäre gut, wenn sich mal was ändern würde, da ich D3 solo spiele und auch nicht vor habe mit mehreren loszuziehen. Wobei ich mir schon dachte, dass auch andere Klassen mit anderen Kombinationen Probleme haben. Es darf aber einfach nicht sein, dass sich so etwas so extrem zeigt. Denn dann wird aus Spass Frust. Naja, Blizz macht ja was dran


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele mitlerweile mit der Magic Missile und dem +4 Arcane Power/Hit.
Akt 4, einschließlich Diablo, habe ich so auch komplett Solo gemacht auf Hölle. Beim ersten Gegner in Akt 4 habe ich allerdings mit dem Archon anstelle von Teleport gespielt (das wirst du dann dort schon erkennen wieso ^^).


----------



## Phobinator (29. Mai 2012)

es ist scheissegal, welchen char du mit welcher skillung spielst, blizz hat es einfach versaut!

auf inferno muss jeder char mit jeder skillung die total OP elite-mobs "totsterben"

das hat weder was mit "skill", noch mit gear zu tun^^

es macht einfach keinen spass, sondern frustet nur -> D3 ist von meiner platte wieder verschwunden


----------



## Master_DeluXXXe (29. Mai 2012)

Komisch das ich mit den melee klassen kaum gestorben bin bis inferno, und selbt da ging akt 1 flokkig ohne das ich mehr als 2 mal pro championpack gestorben bin,
soll nicht heisen das ich bei allen Spiele xD



> es macht einfach keinen spass, sondern frustet nur -> D3 ist von meiner platte wieder verschwunden


Würde das Spiel auch deinstallieren wenn ichs nicht Spielen könnte wegen mangelnden skill/klassenverständniss oder wenn ich nicht in der Lage Wäre auszuweichen xD
Ich meine, hier Spielen Leute Caster und werden im nahkampf getroffen xDDD
Sowas passiert vilt mal wenn nen mob vortex hat und selbst da hat man genug fähigkeiten um rauszukommen.
Aber schon Klar, in der Leiste dürfen nur dmg skills sein, wie in wow xD


----------



## Mayestic (29. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mich den anderen soweit anschließen.
Wir sind in der Gilde mit vier Mann (barbar, DH, Mönch und Zauberer ) unterwegs, mittlerweile alle 60 aber....
Ab einem gewissen Punkt im Spiel steigt der Damageoutput der Gegner ins unermessliche. 
Da hilft aktuell aus meiner Sicht auch leider nur stupides farmen. Primär Gold um im AH die Wucherpreise zu bezahlen, sekundär Items. 
Es geht uns allen vier so. Aktuell kloppen wir uns durch Inferno Akt 3 und nur weil zwei von uns jetzt auch mal 25K DPS + fahren können wird das einigermaßen erträglich. 

Aktuell ist Diablo3 einfach nur was für die harten Jungs und die ganz schnellen Lucker die Glück hatten mit ihren Drops.
In Zukunft wird das generft. Inferno zumindest soll mit 1.3 in Angriff genommen werden weil die Schadensspitzen laut BLizzard wohl wirklich hoher sind als sie sein sollten.

Phobinator kann ich nicht zustimmen. Es hat sehrwohl was mit Gear zu tun. Nachdem ich nun fünf Tage Gold gefarmt habe konnte ich mir nun eine 1100 DPS Waffe kaufen und siehe da mein DPS liegt nun bei knappen 20000 anstelle von vorher 8500 und das erleichtert es einem sehr. 
Dazu ordentlich Lebensdiebstahl und Heilung pro Treffer und es geht ganz manierlich. Es lag einzig und alleine an dieser einen blauen Waffe das ich jetzt auch solo weiterspielen kann und mal Akt 1 und 2 im Inferno abfarmen kann. Trotzdem sterbe ich bei diversen Fähigkeitskombinationen binnen Sekunden. So ist das eben. 

Auch Diablo3 ist aus meiner Sicht einfach ein unfertiges Spiel. Es wird Wochen wenn nicht gar Monate dauern bis hier genug gepatcht wurde damit es für alle spielbar wird.
Aber das sollte man mittlerweile kennen. Es gibt kein Spiel mehr das "fertig" ist zu Release. Es sind keine echten Release-Kandidaten sondern Betazustände. 
(und ja ich weiß das ein MMO niemals "fertig" ist aber auch Diablo3 hätte es scheinbar gut getan wenn sie noch ne Weile gewartet hätten mir dem Release)
andererseits braucht man uns. Man braucht unsere Statistiken denn eine Beta ist nie sehr aussagekräftig zumal die meisten Betatester heutzutage nur spielen und kein Feedback schreiben, naja kein konstruktives. Beleidigendes hingegen schaffen sie ohne Mühe 
Wenn ich hier auf buffed lese das laut einer Statistik 80% der Spieler noch nichtmals in Albtraum spielen und nur 1-2% Zugang zu Inferno haben reicht mir das schon als Antwort. Die meisten Spieler kennen unsere Probleme garnicht und spielen noch im Normalmodus wo dann manierlich gemotzt wird das das Spiel ja viel zu leicht ist und man doch bitte die OP Klassen nerfen soll. Aber ab Ende Hölle sind wir alle nur noch Opfer ohen manierliches Gear. 

Versuch auch mal mit dem Templer zu spielen und skille ihm um zum Tank und nicht zum Healbot. 
Der rettet dir dann auch ab und zu mal das Leben denn seine Heilung bringt später auch nicht mehr viel. 
Wenn er aber die Gegner auf sich zieht wenn dir die Puste ausgeht solltest du diese Chance auch nutzen um zu flitzen.

Oftmals haben sich bei mir auch Engpässe prima geeignet um zu überleben. Dann hacken nämlich nicht 5 oder 6 Gegner auf die ein sondern nur 1-2 weil es in Diablo3 ein Kolisionssystem gibt und in engen Passagen können die Gegner nicht aneinander vorbei und kommen quasi brav der Reihe nach. 

Achja nochwas. Wenn die Gegnerkombination nicht passt dann geh halt ausm Spiel raus, starte die Quest neu und spiel weiter. Es reicht ja wenn man immer einen Speicherpunkt weiterkommt. So kann man sich auch durchmogeln. 

Was das überleben der Sorc angeht weiß ich nicht viel. Aber es gibt iwo, ich meine ne passive Fähigkeit wars, die setzt deinen Cooldown auf Spiegelbilder und Teleportation sofort zurück wenn du mit einem Schlag mehr als 15% deines maximalen Lebens als Schaden bekommst. 
Sowas sollte man auch nutzen. Sich die Leisten nur mit Damageskills vollzupacken ist keine Lösung. Das ging vielleicht in D2 aber nicht hier in D3. 

Ich z.B. spiele meinen Mönch und meinen DH komplett passiv könnte man sagen. 
Taste 1 und 2 sind bei meinem Mönch Heilung und Schild, 3 ist ein Begleiter der meine Vita um 10% erhöht und auch noch ganz gut Schaden austeilt, 4 ist Mantra der Heilung oder das Mantra welches die Ausweichchance erhöht. 

Bei meiner DH das selbe. 1 sind Krähenfüße zum verlangsamen, 2 meine 1,5 Sekunden Vanish, 3 Salto. Keiner meine Angriffe geht voll auf Damage. Alles verlangsamt oder ich springe Rückwärts wenn ich schieße und der Feind zu nahe kommt. 

Ob das der beste Weg ist weiß ich nicht, es ist mein Weg.


----------



## MrGimbel (29. Mai 2012)

Die Sprünge im Schwierigkeitsgrad sind schon ziemlich daneben. Hab heute mit ein paar Kumples 2h nur Azmodan-Runs auf Hölle gemacht, ab 60 bekommt man für jeden besiegten Champion, blau oder gelb, nen Buff, der einen Gold- und Magiefundbonus gibt. Die Ausrüstung, die man bekommt, ist zwar eher selten zu gebrauchen, aber man bekommt halt auch recht ordentlich Gold (hab über 200K gemacht). Danach im AH shoppen gewesen, mir ne Axt und Schild gekauft (alles krass teuer, cirka 300K ausgegeben) mit Widerstandsbonus, Lifeleech und Vita. 
Danach nochmal Akt1 Inferno rein geschaut und die Champions vernaschen dich so schnell, dass du einfach keine Chance hast. Achja, ich spiel nen Barb. Ganz egal, ob man mit Sprung, Ansturm und Stampfen auf CCs und Movement setzt oder mit Kampfschrei und Schmerz Unterdrückung auf Damagereduce. Igrendwelche bescheurten Zombies mit Vortex, Illusionist, Vereisen und noch irgendwas killen dich in 2sek, sobald du einmal gefrostet wurdest.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass der Patch heute Nacht etwas an der Schwierigkeitsschraube dreht, weil im Moment ist es einfach für'n Arsch. Um deinen Barb (bzw Char) für Inferno fit zu bekommen, kannst du einige Millionen Gold im AH verbraten, was bedeutet, dass du cirka 2 Wochen einfach nur ein paar lukrative Questreihen (also Champions für Buff und Bosse dicht gepackt) abfarmen kannst, um dich dann im AH auszustatten. Und da fehlt mir irgendwo der Sinn dabei, so spassig es ist, mit ein paar Leuten oder solo rum zu schnetzeln, aber das wird mir sehr bald einfach nur zu blöd


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn man min. zu zweit spielt ist das ganze sowieso viel einfacher. 

Einfach ein DH mit 100k+ DPS und einen Fullresi/Vita Barb als Tank, dann kann man auch Akt 3-4 locker farmen.

Nur als Full DD oder Full Tank zu spielen hat eben seine Nachteile... ein Mittelding gibt es nicht. Ein DD stirbt beim Solofarming immer, ein Tank brauch 5 Min für eine Championgruppe.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2012)

Mit der Skillung bin ich jetzt auch Solo durch Akt 1 Inferno.
Man muss sich halt damit abfinden das es Kombinationen aus Fähigkeiten gibt die man nicht schafft - als Fernkämpfer brauche ich mich an Unverwundbaren Dienern mit Mörser garnicht probieren, oder an diesen Springteufeln, wenn die mit Feuerketten kommen wird schon happig (machbar, aber wirlich wirklich hart).

Zu dem rumgeheule enthalte ich mich, ich finde Inferno sehr unterhaltsam und meine Kumpels, welche Barbaren und Mönche spielen, ebenfalls. Aber man muss sich halt erstmal den passenden Skillbuild und auch die passenden Items raussuchen. Ein Barbar der kaum +all Resi hat wird halt kein Fuß fassen.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (30. Mai 2012)

Blizzard hat sicherlich nicht alles richtig gemacht mit D3, allerdings verstehe ich einen großen Teil der "Flames" auch nicht wirklich.

Es war ganz klar angesagt, dass Inferno intern nicht gecleart wurde und Blizzard davon ausgeht, dass es MONATE dauern wird, bis die Leute da durch sind.
Diese Aussage impliziert ganz klar, dass es nur mit einigen wenigen Methoden möglich sein wird, da überhaupt durchzukommen.

Beim Magier ist da zum Beispiel jede Menge kiten angesagt.
Beim Barbaren heißt es derzeit maximaler Tankspecc und Zeit mitbringen.
Beim DH heist es maximalen DMG und die Rauchwolke immer schön bereit halten.

Und bei JEDER Klasse heist es: gestorben wird am laufenden Band (ferner das Gear noch nicht auf maximum ist).


Ich selbst habe ne 1k DPS 2hand als Wizard und ackere mich noch immer durch Akt 1 Inferno. Die Waffe habe ich dabei - wie die meisten - aus dem AH für knappe 400k erstanden. Gold, welches man PROBLEMLOS haben kann, wenn man etwas farmt bzw. einfach einen zweiten Char auch spielt (dann entfallen ja so kosten für Schmied, etc, da ja alles schon auf MAX ist).


Das Spiel ist nun 2 Wochen draußen und die - ich nenn sie einfach mal so - Progamer haben die OP Methoden schon fast ausgeschöpft. Diese sind natürlich klar im Vorteil und in einem Hack'n'Slay sind diese Vorteile leider dauerhaft von mehr Bestand, als es z.B. in WoW der Fall ist/war.


Bis Hölle habe ich problemlos mit etlichen Lags solo gespielt (800-2000 Ping ausm fernen Ausland). In Hölle musste ich dann meine Taktik umdenken und bin auf Kiten gegangen. Ab Akt 3 Hölle bin ich immer in öffentlichen Games unterwegs gewesen. Einzelne Mobgruppen dauern zwar länger (mehr Leben und so), aber dennoch geht es einfacher. Man kann mal stehen bleiben und Schaden machen, wenn ein Tank da ist, etc...


Inferno ist UND SOLL eine verdammte MAUER sein für Spieler. Es ist schaffbar, absolut, aber es dauert einfach ungemein lange - UND DAS IST GUT SO.


----------



## Teysha (30. Mai 2012)

Mittlerweile küsse ich auch nicht mehr so oft den Erdboden, wie davor. Das liegt zum einen an den Skillungstipps, zum anderen an der Gewohnheit - ich hab mich ans kiten gewöhnt. Trotzdem bin ich zwiegespalten, denn ein Hack'n'Slay wie Diablo3 spiele ich, um den Kopf frei zu bekommen, um zu entspannen. Doch in den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden muss ich meist sehr konzentriert sein. Ist nicht so meine Vorstellung von abschalten und zocken. Trotzdem macht es Spass.

Ich zocke nebenbei noch den Hexendoktor und das lustige ist, dass man so viele tolle Skills bekommt und man sie, a) wegen Platzmangel und b) wegen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, nicht nutzen kann. Zu Anfang kann man noch lustig probieren, später werden einige Skills unerlässlich um weiter zu kommen. Find ich echt schade.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2012)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Es war ganz klar angesagt, dass Inferno intern nicht gecleart wurde und Blizzard davon ausgeht, dass es MONATE dauern wird, bis die Leute da durch sind.


ich finds nur schade, das nu die "exploit" akt 4 waffen ingame sind und sich mit denen auch akt 4 farmen lästs. weit vor der zeit.
mit den 800-900 dps dingern und items aus akt 1 und 2 wäre es wesentlich schwerer jetzt noch in akt 4 zu kommen. ab nu sind die items da und es kommen mehr


----------



## Mahoni-chan (30. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich finds nur schade, das nu die "exploit" akt 4 waffen ingame sind und sich mit denen auch akt 4 farmen lästs. weit vor der zeit.
> mit den 800-900 dps dingern und items aus akt 1 und 2 wäre es wesentlich schwerer jetzt noch in akt 4 zu kommen. ab nu sind die items da und es kommen mehr


Das ist leider wahr. Es gibt mittlerweile auch mehrere Reports, welche recht zuverlässig sind, dass es einen Dupe-Bug gab, welchen vor allem die werten Kollegen aus dem fernen Osten genutzt haben. Dies hat zur Folge, dass eben etliche Waffen im Umlauf sind, welche nie wirklich gedroppt sind (außer das erste mal). Das hat - bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt - die gesamte Economy ZERSTÖRT.

Blizzard gibt selbst an, dass nur 1.9% der Account (bei durchschnittlichen 3 Chars pro Account somit ca. 6% der Spielergemeinde) in Inferno unterwegs ist. Wenn davon 1/5 Inferno clear hat, ist das wahrscheinlich sogar viel zu hoch gegriffen.

Wir sind dabei gerade einmal 2 Wochen im Spiel. Nach den ganzen offensichtlichen Bugs, Exploits und Cheats, welche die ersten Wochen genutzt wurden und so langsam gefixt sind verstehe ich es nicht, wieso die Firma Blizzard nicht einfach mal Größe beweisen kann und sagt
"Tut uns leid Community, aber wir haben ein paar Fehler gemacht. [[bisl erklärungs blabla]]. Aus diesem Grund wird es einen ROLLBACK geben."
Rollback könnte dabei auch so aussehen, dass jeder Spieler, welcher einen 60er Char hatte einen 50er Char mit Durchschnittsequipment bekommt, so dass der Widereinstieg einfacher ist.

Das sind Möglichkeiten, welche zwar kurzfristig unglaublichen Unmut sorgen würden, langfristig jedoch für das Spiel besser wären.
Schade, dass Firmen mittlerweile von drastischen Maßnahmen absehen


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Mai 2012)

> "Tut uns leid Community, aber wir haben ein paar Fehler gemacht. [[bisl erklärungs blabla]]. Aus diesem Grund wird es einen ROLLBACK geben


Weil sie dann mal richtig Leute verlieren.
Wie ich Blizz kenne, wirds irgendwann nen Patch geben, wo sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Hölle / Inferno anheben und die neuen Items verbessern.
Damit wären dann die jetzigen zweifelhaften Items über nacht relativ wertlos.
Alternativ erhöhen sie den Maxlevel dazu noch um 10 und das gleiche passiert .

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre die Golddrops massiv zu erhöhen um die Deflation auszugleichen.


----------



## Fittichklopfer (30. Mai 2012)

naja habs heut deinstalliert.. ist mir echt zu blöd^^ bis inferno akt 1 war es nett und hatte durchaus spass gemacht als monk, aber dann frustet es nur noch! das hat nichts mehr mit hack&slay zu tun. wer sich das noch antut ist irgendwie masochistisch veranlagt und steht auf schläge^^ das game wird sich eh selbst killen wenn das echtgeld auktionshaus kommt, dann sind nämlich die ganzen tollen items die jetzt für 40k mille drin sind fast alle nur noch für teure euros zu haben  das lustige ist dabei das es wirklich idioten gibt die es auch noch kaufen und schneesturm verdient sich dumm und dämlich dabei, der rest guckt in die röhre kann nur noch farmen und auf drop luck hoffen. wünsche euch noch viel spass beim totwipen, ich habe fertig!^^


----------



## Sethek (30. Mai 2012)

Master_DeluXXXe schrieb:


> Würde das Spiel auch deinstallieren wenn ichs nicht Spielen könnte wegen mangelnden skill/klassenverständniss oder wenn ich nicht in der Lage Wäre auszuweichen xD
> Ich meine, hier Spielen Leute Caster und werden im nahkampf getroffen xDDD
> Sowas passiert vilt mal wenn nen mob vortex hat und selbst da hat man genug fähigkeiten um rauszukommen.
> Aber schon Klar, in der Leiste dürfen nur dmg skills sein, wie in wow xD



Ich will Dir ja Deine 1337en sk1llz nicht absprechen, Gott behüte, aber da machst Du Dirs schon ein wenig leicht.
Nehmen wir mal den ollen Onkel Hexendoc...der hat genau einen escape-skill, mehr nicht (und den Pflicht-passive mit 90 Sekunden CD). Nun solls so mobs geben, die sind schneller als der Char. Sogar deutlich. Ich denke da z.B. an die scavenger. Vor denen weglaufen is nicht, mal abgesehen von dem Dot, der einen über kurz oder lang dahinrafft. Vortex ist ebenfalls nicht das einzige Affix, dass einen am entfleuchen hindert - mir würden da noch waller und teleport einfallen, so spontan - und Mörser, bei denen man hoffen darf, nicht kurz nach Beginn der Blasrohranimation beschossen zu werden. Achja, jailer, wie konnte ich die nur vergessen?

Und nein, mir ists nicht zu schwer, ich hätte persönlich nur lieber die Schwierigkeit bei den Bossen, die sich optisch und vom Kampf her von dem zufallsgenerierten Krams, den man eh 95% seiner Spielzeit sieht, abheben, als Hauptschwierigkeit. Dennoch gibt es einfach Stellen, an denen gehts mit bestimmten Affix-Kombinationen abhängig von der Umgebung und den natürlichen Eigenschaften der mobs solo nicht anders.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2012)

Es sind halt Schwierigkeitsgrade. Ich glaube auch nicht das die meisten ihre anderen Spiele auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielen - es gibt keinen Grund hier warum sie es dann bei Diablo tun sollten.


----------



## Sethek (31. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es sind halt Schwierigkeitsgrade. Ich glaube auch nicht das die meisten ihre anderen Spiele auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielen - es gibt keinen Grund hier warum sie es dann bei Diablo tun sollten.



Wie gesagt, dadurch, dass es so unglaublich zufällig ist, wird es irgendwie banal.
Ich hüpf in ein Gebiet um n bischen zu farmen, und abhängig vom spawn wirds ne Tortur oder n cakewalk. Die Bandbreite zwischen lachhaft einfach und nahezu unschaffbar gibts auch (und für mich besonders) in Inferno. Dazu dann noch die extreme Spanne bei den Waffendrops (zwischen 120 und 1200 dps kann alles droppen) und das ganze hat irgendwo den Charakter einer slot machine - natürlich war Diablo schon immer "aufs dropglück hoffen" und "endlose Wiederholungen", aber dadurch, dass idR die Bosse den interessanten loot hatten, wars zumindest etwas abwechslungsreich. D3 ist nichtssagende, generische Horden umhauen, bis genau die selben generischen Hackfr**** nen blauen oder gelben Rahmen haben, drauf hoffen, dass die Affixe (die man so schon 30000 Mal gesehen hat) nicht in einer der denkbar ungünstigsten Kombinationen auftauchen, nach getaner Arbeit hoffen, dass die zwingend droppenden items gut sind, und weiter gehts. 
Es wirkt auf mich wesentlich monotoner als D2 - und daran, dass Hampel-Elite-Scherge Nummer 23 um ein vielfaches bedrohlicher ist als die Erzübel persönlich, daran mag ich mich einfach nicht gewöhnen, das wirkt irgendwie "unrund" auf mich und passt zu meinem Verdacht, dass Inferno niemals einem playtest unterzogen wurde, was Motivation oder zumindest rudimentäre Balance angeht - vielmehr wurde das schnell hingeschustert a la "ein affix mehr, mehr speed, Schaden x5 - so, mal kurz zwei, dreimal durchlaufen, auf die Hucke kriegen: passt, mission accomplished, fürs Feintuning warten wir mal aufs Spielerfeedback".

Gegen Schwierigkeitsgrad hab ich überhaupt nix, aber meine Motivation leidet extrem, wenn ich kein Ziel habe, auf das ich mit einem zumindest ansatzweise vorhandenen und sichtbaren Weg hinarbeiten kann (ganz egal, wie lang und steinig er ist), denn ich bin grind wirklich gewohnt und kann ihn auch ab - nur wenn ich 300 mal ein Gebiet lerräume und hinterher weniger habe als Gustav Gans, der einmal nen Championpack abfertigt und zufällig die goldene Eins zieht, stimmt irgendwo was nicht. Da ists dann eben nicht so wie in D2, da lagen nicht diese immensen Welten zwischen zwei items der selben Stufe (Wir reden hier schließlich über effektive (nach Anrechnung des Primärattributes) dps-Unterschiede von _mehreren hundert Prozent_).

Ich kann jedenfalls nicht ohne etwas Stolz behaupten, bislang zweimal während einer Inferno-Farmrunde eingenickt zu sein. Okay, ich bin ein alter Sack, aber SO alt nun auch nicht 

&#8364;dith meint noch: tausend Dank an den netten Mod, der mir so flott den Doppelpost ausradiert hat - von dem Service, den ihr quasi gratis bietet, könnten sich die meisten professionellen Betreiber ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden...


----------



## Fittichklopfer (31. Mai 2012)

also ich schon... bin 32 jahre alt und habe schon sehr viel spiele auf dem härtesten schwierigkeitsgrad durch! aber d3 auf inferno ist lächerlich! wenn mann nichtmal die möglichkeit hat zu reagieren und instant down ist hat das nichts mit schwer zu tun... das ist für mich unfair und demotivierend! 
kack&slay? tank&totwipen ist das für mich... dazu kommen noch die ultra schlechten drops auch auf inferno mit 5er buff. wer drauf steht sich da 1000x durch zusterben kann das ja gerne machen aber hack&slay sieht anders aus 
und erzählt mir nix mit schwer! zockt mal halo auf legendary mit dem alten großen xbox pad durch, das ist schwer ABER motivierend, weil mann durch movement ect. weiterkommt, was mann von d3 nicht sagen kann.
kommt eine elite grp mit blöden combos kannst du nur noch skippen... das kanns nicht sein! ich will die umhacken und nicht übersprigen weil die nicht machbar sind als melee, andere sind dann wieder lächerlich einfach. für mich ist das spiel sehr schlecht ausbalanciert und das ah gibt einem dann den rest^^


----------



## Fittichklopfer (31. Mai 2012)

ich kann Sethek auch nur zustimmen, genauso empfinde ich das auch.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2012)

Als ich lesen musste das du Diablo 3 monotoner als Diablo 2 findest musste ich mich kurz fragen ob du Diablo 2 denn überhaupt gespielt hast. Diablo 2 bestand nur aus Cow- bzw. Baalruns gefolgt von unglaublich stumpfen Mephisto und Pindl farmen. Mit dem Nephalem Buff kommt farmtechnisch viel mehr Abwechslung rein was Gebietsauswahl und Gegner angeht (die Bosse in D2 konnten auch garnichts, mal von Duriel vielleicht abgesehen) - außerdem kommt das Skillsystem auch noch deutlich vielseitiger rüber als das aus Diablo 2 und und und..
Ah und wenn du stumpfes abschlachten von generischen Gegnerhorden nicht magst spielst du mit einem Hack & Slay vielleicht tatsächlich nicht das richtige.

Ansonsten wird dich vielleicht trösten das Blizzard schon angekündigt hat einige Fähigkeitskombinationen aus Inferno zu bannen und das legendäre Gegenstände auch einen Buff erhalten werden. Aber genaueres findest du hier: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/blog/4965215/Informationen_zum_Spieldesign_-28_05_2012#blog

Ich gebe dir allgemein schon recht das es manchmal stresst das alles so unglaublich random ist - aber genau macht auch die Spannung aus. Die meisten gelben Items sind crap - gut so, umso interessanter sind dann die Guten. Die meisten Gegner sind einfach? Gut so, freu dich auf die Kombination die dich frisst.
Mich jedenfalls unterhält das sehr gut.. und wir sind ja hier im Mage Forum - also ich kann mit meinem Mage mit perfektem Movement jede Kombination besiegen. Sogar Mörser/Unverwundbare Diener habe ich vorhin nach einem Tod überwältigt (die hatten natürlich noch zwei Fähigkeiten, aber die waren uninteressant, ich glaube mehr Leben und Elektrisierend).

Achja und Halo 1 auf legendary ist von dem letzten Level abgesehen nun wirklich nicht übertrieben schwierig.


----------



## Fittichklopfer (31. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Achja und Halo 1 auf legendary ist von dem letzten Level abgesehen nun wirklich nicht übertrieben schwierig.



das beweist mir das du es nie auf legendary durchgespielt hast, der letzte lvl ist definitiv nicht der schwerste  und wenn dann aufm pc das kannst du nicht mit xbox vergleichen, pc version ist deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele es sogar jedes Jahr mit meinem Mitbewohner im Coop auf legendär durch


----------



## Shaxul (31. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Es sind halt Schwierigkeitsgrade. Ich glaube auch nicht das die meisten ihre anderen Spiele auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielen - es gibt keinen Grund hier warum sie es dann bei Diablo tun sollten.



Schönes Argument, der Gedankengang gefällt mir. Eventuell ist's man's halt einfach gewohnt, dass Spiele an nem besseren Wochenende durchgezockt sind und man ohne großen Stress durchläuft.

Natürlich sind manche Gruppen (je nach Fähigkeiten-Kombination) extrem unfair. So what? Wie mahoni-chan ein paar Posts weiter oben getippt hat, ist Inferno wohl wirklich als "Mauer" gedacht, an der sich die Spieler erst mal richtig die Zähne ausbeißen können.


----------



## Sethek (31. Mai 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Natürlich sind manche Gruppen (je nach Fähigkeiten-Kombination) extrem unfair. So what? Wie mahoni-chan ein paar Posts weiter oben getippt hat, ist Inferno wohl wirklich als "Mauer" gedacht, an der sich die Spieler erst mal richtig die Zähne ausbeißen können.


Wenns nur so wäre...
Der eine steht vor einer Wand, weil er nur doofe Kombinationen am Stück bekommt (Mein Doc freut sich besonders über plagued mit seinen ZOMGbears und seinem Blasrohr, halber Giftschaden und Verlust des Neph-Buffs machen da richtig Freude), der andere schläft sich halb-afk durch, weil der einarmige Bandit - pardon, der b-net-Server - nur leichte Kombinationen an Gegnern ausspuckt.
Die Bosse selber sind ein reiner gearcheck, was daran "schwer" sein soll, entzieht sich mir ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2012)

Ich finde übrigens die Idee mit dem Rollback blöd - aber das gute alte Laddersystem würde das auf lange Sicht doch genauso machen, wieso also nicht das einführen?
Übrigens sind doch noch einige Kritikpunkte offen, ich find den Chat blöd, das Ah ist nicht so Konfortabel wie es sein könnte und der Nephalem Buff könnte länger halten, wenn man mal in ner Party mit Pals afk geht und eben mehr als nen schnellen Kaffee macht kann es auch sein das der mal ausläuft


----------



## Mahoni-chan (31. Mai 2012)

Der Nephalem Valor Buff sollte z.B. auch nicht verschwinden, wenn man die Skillung wechselt. Dazu gibt es meiner Meinung nach einfach keinen Grund...

Immerhin ist die Design-Intention von Blizzard ja, dass es KEINE Cookie-Cutter-Builds geben soll, sondern eine Vielfalt herrschen soll. Jedoch wird man GEZWUNGEN Cookie Cutter Builds für ALLE ARTEN von Rare/Elite/Champion/Boss-Mobs zu benutzen. Denn wechselt man, dann ist der Buff futsch.


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2012)

Naja, der Grund ist offensichtlich... Man sollte einfach nicht die Skillung für jedes Pack anpassen können. Das Blizzard ihren Prinzipien nicht treu bleibt müßte wohl jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## Teysha (31. Mai 2012)

Bin gerade 60 geworden und las mir den Nephalem Buff durch und mir fiel exakt dasselbe auf, wie dir. Ist doch ein Widerswpruch in sich. Einerseits wollen sie Vielfalt, andererseits verhindern sie es mit dem Buff. 

Also ganz ehrlich.. die Sache mit den Schwierigkeitsgraden ist ja gut und schön, nur hab ich eine andere Vorstellung von einem HacknSlay wie Dia3. Ich mag auch Herausforderung, aber doch bitte in einem Rahmen. Außerdem hab ich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass daraus ne Art WoW wird. Liegt sicherlich auch am Chat ( LFG, WTS usw.. ).

Das Problem ist für mich, dass ein HacknSlay für mcih einfach nur stuüpides draufkloppen bedeutet in einer tollen Atmosphäre. Von mir aus sollten einige Bosse knackig sein, aber bei jeder zweiten Elitegruppe... Das hemmt den Spielfluß ungemein und sorgt für Frust. Außerdem nervt einfach nur, dass ich so eingeengt bin mit meinen Skills.. Nur sechs zur Auswahl? Find ich etwas happig.ZWei mehr solltene s schon sein, find ich. Z.B. könnten es ja weiterhin 4 aktive bleiben und 2 passive Slots - ähnlich der passiven Talente. Als passives TAlent wäre z.b. Rüstungen oder Schreie beim Krieger oder Mantras. Halt jegliche Buffformen. Ich möchte einfach nicht so beschnittenh sein und damit "Vielfalt" vorgekaukelt bekommen.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2012)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Der Nephalem Valor Buff sollte z.B. auch nicht verschwinden, wenn man die Skillung wechselt. Dazu gibt es meiner Meinung nach einfach keinen Grund...


Farmen wär ziemlich witzlos wenn du ständig umskillen könntest - eigentlich ist genau das sogar _die_ Berechtigung schlechthin für den Buff.



Arosk schrieb:


> Das Blizzard ihren Prinzipien nicht treu bleibt müßte wohl jedem bekannt sein.


Was ist das den für eine Stammtischphrase? Also in meiner Welt macht Blizzard eigentlich immer gute Spiele, weiß ja nicht was bei dir so abgeht.



Teysha schrieb:


> Das Problem ist für mich, dass ein HacknSlay für mcih einfach nur stuüpides draufkloppen bedeutet in einer tollen Atmosphäre.


Genau das hast du doch auf 'Normal'. Inferno wird dann die Herausforderung. Ein Call of Duty hast du auch in 6-7 Stunden durch, wenn du Diablo also das erste mal durch hast bist du mit gut 8h doch ganz gut bedient. Danach kommt ja nichts neues mehr, es wird nur schwieriger.

Ich spiele übrigens mitlerweile Inferno Akt 2. Ich komme auch ganz gut zurecht aber ich bevorzuge es in Akt 1 weiter zu farmen und später Akt 2 weiter zu spielen weil ich für die Champions dort einfach ewig lange brauche.


----------

